# Nipple extractions



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Now I've got your attention , there is a serious point to this post .

Recently I have been getting big nipple extractions from the naked PF . Having read around a bit , was wondering what people's thoughts are on what's causing these . Some suggestions have been.

Poor distribution , extracting from the sides more .

Beans haven't de gassed sufficently yet

Too hot extraction temperature .

The extractions have seemed to blond a little early , and run a little fast ,leading to a little sourness wouldn't expect from the beans using .

Solutions ? Grind finer ,nutate more ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You're right Boots, you've got my attention. Don't think it's a temp issue. My guess would be distribution.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You're right Boots, you've got my attention. Don't think it's a temp issue. My guess would be distribution.


Ill try and take a clip, the extractions start central and look good and then it's almost like a bubble appearing as it blondes .

A bubble would suggest temp though?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would try a bit more foreplay mate, and if that fails, lubricant.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I would try a bit more foreplay mate, and if that fails, lubricant.


Funny you should say that , looking at the lever I think it does need lubricating , as juddering slightly . Not sure what effect with would have on extraction though. Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried any other beans? Is the problem only with one bean type?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Have you tried any other beans? Is the problem only with one bean type?


Tried 2 different beans , same thing . Gonna move onto to another today I'll see if it replicates.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

What colour is the crema?

That normally gives a good indication of group temperature!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> What colour is the crema?
> 
> That normally gives a good indication of group temperature!


Good idea , I'll pull one later after I'm back and see .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I would try a bit more foreplay mate, and if that fails, lubricant.


LOL. No New Year's resolutions then, David??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> LOL. No New Year's resolutions then, David??


Patrick, that embellishes my New Years Resolution!

Actually, I do not believe in making any. What is the point? Unless you are a saint or have a health issue, it is not going to last long anyway!


----------

